# new breedable game hiring staff



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

thats right! This a new site where you can bye growing, breedable,and colorful pets.With money you earn from playing the sites games. At the moment the site is still looking for moteraters, beta testers, and other staff member. If you are interested in joining please in your job application mention that Lilly101 refered you. Here is the link- http://darkshadowsbreedables.freeforums.org/index.php The site should be completly open to non staff members this fall and winter.  
thanks,
Lilly101


----------

